# Begrifflichkeiten



## Heldin (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

gleich vorweg: Ich kenne mich mit Fischen und dem Angelsport nicht gut aus. Da ich aber momentan Texte über einen Angler übersetze, sind mir bei der Arbeit zwei Begriffe untergekommen, für die ich keine zufriedenstellenden deutschen Bezeichnungen finde. Vielleicht kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? 

Wie nennt man es, ...
  a) ... wenn, um Raubfische anzulocken, Fischinnereien und sonstige "Abfälle" ins Wasser geworfen werden (nicht als Köder am Haken, sondern "nur so")? (Englisch: _chum_)
--> "Grundköder"? "Lockfutter"?

b) ... wenn Fische nach dem Fangen lebend mit einer Schnur durch die Kiemen am Boot befestigt werden, so dass sie zwar im Wasser hängen, aber nicht wegschwimmen können? (Englisch: _stringer_)
--> Meine Recherche sagt mir, dass eine solche Lebendhälterung in Deutschland seit 20 Jahren verboten ist. "Fischgalgen" heißen doch nur die Geräte zur Aufbewahrung *toter* Fische am Körper des Anglers, oder?

Vielen Dank schon mal dafür, dass ihr euch meine Fragen durchgelesen habt - würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Hallo Heldin! 
Herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard! 

a) hmmm... da fällt mir im Moment tatsächlich kein spezieller deutscher Begriff dafür ein, der Vorgang an sich ist das "Anfüttern" ggf. das "Anfüttern mit Fischfetzen" - Aber für das was die Engländer als "chumming" bezeichnen, kenne ich keinen deutschen Begriff (ist hier bei uns auch nicht so weit verbreitet) 

b) Das nennt man hierzulande "anleinen"


----------



## Michael.S (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

A. Ich kenne keinen der Raubfische anlockt ,das funktioniert höchstens bei Aalen mit Futterkorb und kleingeschnittenen Fischen oder sonnstiges ,Namen wüste ich dazu aber auch nicht

B. das heißt auch in Deutschland Stringer ,bei Lebenden Fischen nicht erlaubt ,wird meist  nur bei Bellybootanglern benutzt da die sonnst keinen Platz für gefangene Fische haben ,aber wie gesagt nicht bei lebenden Fischen zu benutzen


----------



## Jose (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

ich denke auch, dass anfüttern und anleinen die entsprechenden begriffe sind.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Franz hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt.

Beim Anleinen wird aber das Seil nicht durch die Kiemen geführt, da der Fisch sonst schwerwiegende Verletzungen davontragen kann. 
Das Thema findest auch z.b. auch hier nochmal ausdiskutiert, zum rechtlichen enthalte ich mich, das ist jeweils Sache des Ausführenden.
http://www.wallerforum.com/waller/thread.php?threadid=34585&sid=804bd8e0d06e9fbaecbb8d152241955c


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Ich denke das es für eine Übersetzung vollkommen unerheblich ist, ob diese Praxis (stinger/anbinden) ausgerechnet in Schützer-Deutschland verboten ist!
Der Angler, von dem der Text handelt, wird ein Ami sein und dort ist das Anleinen von Fischen durchaus üblich.
Chum, also Matsche aus Fisch und Innerreien, wird übrigens fast ausschließlich beim Meeresangeln eingesetzt.

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*



> Chum, also Matsche aus Fisch und Innerreien, wird übrigens fast ausschließlich beim Meeresangeln eingesetzt.



Da kenn ich das unter dem Begriff "Rubby Dubby" , was der konkrete Unterschied zu "Chum" ist, weiß ich auch nicht. 

Tim, alias Nordbeck hat das in dem Film den wir mit ihm gemacht haben, im Prinzip auch gemacht - ich hab auch nochmal, nachgedacht, aber wir haben dafür keinen speziellen Begriff verwendet.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

@Franz, meiner Meinung nach ist mit Chum und Rubby Dubby das Gleiche gemeint, eben zerstossene oder durch den Wolf gedrehte Fische und Innereien, zum Teil auch mit Blut.

Jürgen


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Chum wird oft beim Haiangeln verwendet, hier mal ein kleines Video, falls jemand daran Interesse hat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTEN5_zZNXA

Bei der Übersetzung stehe ich aber auch auf dem Schlauch. Anfüttern ist nicht ganz richtig, es wird damit nicht gefüttert, sondern absichtlich so verpackt, dass es nicht aufgefuttert wird und nur durch den Geruch angelockt wird.

"Fischabfälle zum Anlocken" könnte ich mir evtl. als Übersetzung vorstellen


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, wird "Chum" direkt gefüttert, der klassische "Rubby Dubby Trail" aber mit einem Futternetz ausgelegt; also eher eine reine Duftspur, die hauptsächlich beim Haiangeln vorkommt. 

Diese Information ist aber bei Leibe nicht mehr ganz brandneu, stammt sie doch von Frederick A. Mitchell-Hedges, der nicht nur durch seinen Maja-Kristallschädel Berühmtheit erlangte, sondern auch ein begeisterter Big Gamer war und darüber schrieb.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Rubby Dubby / Chum ist das Gleiche, wird nur regional unterschiedlich verwendet

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chumming


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

So lange man Chum nicht mit Cum verwechselt ist ja noch nichts passiert. Das könnte an Bord doch zu erheblichen Irritationen bei der Ausbringung führen! :q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Schäm dich #h ... böse, böse Assoziationen, ich will gleich schlafen gehen #t


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Protein bleibt Protein  ^^
Frage mich, wie viele schon auf diese Idee, ähem, gekommen sind


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Muss eigentlich jeder Thread in die Schmuddelecke abrutschen, manchmal glaubt man hier einen Haufen Pubertierender zu haben, oder eher dirty old man?

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Wenn ich mein bisheriges Berufsleben Revue passieren  lasse liegt das in der Natur der Dinge sobald eine kritische Masse an Männern erreicht ist.


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Muss eigentlich jeder Thread in die Schmuddelecke abrutschen, manchmal glaubt man hier einen Haufen Pubertierender zu haben, oder eher dirty old man?
> 
> Jürgen



Wir geloben alsbaldige Besserung, eure Scheinheiligkeit!  |wavey:


----------



## PhantomBiss (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Ich hab bei dieser Fragestellung irgendwie einen seltsamen Beigeschmack... Schon seltsam, dass ausgerechnet diese Thematik hinterfragt wird. Besonders mit dem ersten Post.


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Kommt mir auch merkwürdig vor!
|uhoh:


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Muss eigentlich jeder Thread in die Schmuddelecke abrutschen, manchmal glaubt man hier einen Haufen Pubertierender zu haben, oder eher dirty old man?
> 
> Jürgen



|good:


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Ich hab bei dieser Fragestellung irgendwie einen seltsamen Beigeschmack... Schon seltsam, dass ausgerechnet diese Thematik hinterfragt wird. Besonders mit dem ersten Post.



Jawohl, eine Verschwörung, endlich wieder mal eine Verschwörung! :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*



> Ich hab bei dieser Fragestellung irgendwie einen seltsamen  Beigeschmack... Schon seltsam, dass ausgerechnet diese Thematik  hinterfragt wird. Besonders mit dem ersten Post.


Das kommt mir auch von Anfang an sehr seltsam vor, und zwar ganz gewaltig.

KEIN professioneller Übersetzer wird auf diese Weise direkt in einem Hobby-Angelforum nachfragen. 

Denn die korrekten Infos sind wesentlich einfacher, schneller und zuverlässiger aus anderen Quellen beziehbar.

Und zudem dann verifiziert - KEIN ernstzunehmender ÜS-Profi wird sich auf irgendwie geartete Verschiedenmeinungen aus einem Hobbyanglerforum verlassen.

Denn die Kunden von ÜS-Profis stehen mal gar nicht auf nicht verifizierte Willkürlich-Wortwahl - das muss Hand und Fuß haben.

Und ein normaler Schüler oder Student (= Nicht-ÜS-Profi) wird garantiert keinen "Text über einen Angler" mit derlei fachspezifischen Details übersetzen.

Für mich riecht das daher extrem stark nach (Pöter-) Maulwurf - die "Themen" sind für mich viel zu offensichtlich gewählt.

Von daher: 

Lasst die Schlüpfigkeiten etc. und schaut der sogenannten "Heldin" lieber mal ganz genau auf die Finger - man darf gespannt sein, ob und was da noch für ne Antwort kommt.

Für mich ist da irgendwas oberfaul.


----------



## PhantomBiss (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das kommt mir auch von Anfang an sehr seltsam vor, und zwar ganz gewaltig.
> 
> KEIN professioneller Übersetzer wird auf diese Weise direkt in einem Hobby-Angelforum nachfragen.
> 
> ...



#6

Danke! Diese Fragen würde man durch Google ohne Probleme auch selbst beantworten können.
 Ausserdem denke ich, dass mit dieser Fragestellung gewisse Antworten provoziert werden sollen, die dann nach belieben interpretiert werden können.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Habt schon Recht, ist sehr seltsam. Anmeldung und Registrierung in einem Forum usw. solche Umstände macht sich kein professioneller Übersetzer. Zeit ist Geld.

Ein Anruf / Email bei Kollegen der schreibenden Zunft würde viel schneller gehen und man würde eine professionelle Antwort von Menschen bekommen, die viel Wert auf sprachliche Korrektheit legen und nicht von uns Laien...

Sehr seltsam und absolut unprofessionell


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Exakt - ein Profi, der diese Bezeichnung wirklich verdient, macht sowas einfach nicht. Weil er es dank seiner Professionalität nicht MUSS. Andernfalls hat er seinen Beruf verfehlt.

Und ein Amateur gibt sich für seine Privatzwecke mit dem erstbesten Treffer aus Google zufrieden (und sch***** drauf, ob es korrekt ist).

Mit anderen Worten: 

So ein Foreneintrag inklusive Registrierung und Bewertung/Verifizierung der u. U. stark divergierenden Antworten ist für einen Profi a) viel zu zeitaufwändig und b) vom potenziellen Korrektheitsgehalt der Antworten her einfach nicht ausreichend.

Und ein Amateur (bei dem es nicht drauf ankommt, weil er kein Geld von kritischen Kunden dafür bekommt), wird sich so einen Aufwand gleich zweimal nicht geben.

Ich habe gerade leider nur sehr wenig Zeit - sonst würde ich mal überprüfen, ob derlei geartete Anfragen für "Übersetzungshilfe" auch in anderen Anglerforen gestellt wurden.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Begrifflichkeiten*

Wie wichtig ihr die Hilfe ist, sieht man ja... Null Reaktion


----------

